# Can you pre program a grinder for two different drinks?



## Mark McGuire (Nov 20, 2020)

Domestic debate at home where the Mrs likes her coffee through a single dose pressurised basket (I know) and I'm using a naked portafilter on a Sage DTP. Hence substantially different grind sizes needed every time I make a brew for us both. Looking to get a new grinder (currently labouring on a hacked Delonghi K79), and am considering Sage Pro or Eureka Specialita but wondered if anyone knew whether any grinders can have pre-set grind settings so I don't have to make loads of manual adjustments between shots. Hopefully that makes some sort of sense! Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I would avoid the Sage DTP they aren't great.

The Specialita is much better but it is tough to make quick changes on.

Why not go for a Eureka Mignon Manuale for you and an inexpensive hand grinder like a Hario Skerton for your good lady? I wouldn't normally suggest the Skerton for espresso but it'll be more than adequate for a pressurised basket.

We could do both for you no problem and it'd come in less than a Specialita (although we do those too if you have you heart set on one).

David


----------



## Mark McGuire (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks David, appreciate the feedback. To be honest I ordered the Sage about two weeks ago but its been complete radio silence despite chasing them, suspect they are out of stock so I'm minded to cancel. I could actually just keep the Delonghi for her coffee and treat myself to the Specialita, I'm sure that would go down well! I will have a look at the Mignon Manuale though. Cheers.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mark McGuire said:


> Domestic debate at home where the Mrs likes her coffee through a single dose pressurised basket (I know) and I'm using a naked portafilter on a Sage DTP. Hence substantially different grind sizes needed every time I make a brew for us both. Looking to get a new grinder (currently labouring on a hacked Delonghi K79), and am considering Sage Pro or Eureka Specialita but wondered if anyone knew whether any grinders can have pre-set grind settings so I don't have to make loads of manual adjustments between shots. Hopefully that makes some sort of sense! Any feedback appreciated.


 Short answer is no.

Avoid the SGP if possible, if you can stretch to a Niche and wait for one , they are great.

Re other grinders you will need t purge then perhaps up to 4g for the mignon when changing grind sizes.


----------



## Mark McGuire (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks for the response, yes was tempted by the Niche but Feb stock already sold out and they don't seem to have a clue when the next batch will arrive. I guess the conclusion is that there is no shortcut to manually adjusting the grind size between shots, just need to remember the settings for both I guess once dialled in.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mark McGuire said:


> Thanks for the response, yes was tempted by the Niche but Feb stock already sold out and they don't seem to have a clue when the next batch will arrive. I guess the conclusion is that there is no shortcut to manually adjusting the grind size between shots, just need to remember the settings for both I guess once dialled in.


 Yep and make sure you clean out and retained grinds with a purge.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

To be honest keeping your current grinder and adding a new one for you where the grind is actually critical sounds like a sensible plan.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

I'll second Black Cat, picking up a good grinder, like the Mignon for your real espresso brews and keeping the KG79 for the dearly beloved's pressurised singles seems like an easy way to work things.


----------



## Mark McGuire (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks both, yes I thought I'd cracked it with that idea until she who must be obeyed stated that she doesn't want two grinders on the kitchen worktop! I think she may be drinking mostly tea from now on! Sage order cancelled and heading towards the Mignon or the Rocket Faustino at the moment..


----------

